# Eberspacher Repairer Darlington area



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Afternoon All

Can anyone recommend from experience a firm in the Darlington [or say North East / North Yorkshire / North West] area to repair an Eberspacher heater in our StarSpirit 2006.

This whole unit was replaced by Auto Electrics Teesside on the warranty of Catterick Caravans after a week's use in 2011.

Clearly I was not the direct customer. However I was very unhappy: I asked before work started, that the electrician doing the job tell me on completion of the task, what was the size of cable providing the 12v supply to the unit. The repairer would not answer [other than "suitable"] From the outset in explanation of the query I gave them a copy of the cable size issue as stated on MHF for some StarSpirits of 2005-6 vintage. I just wanted to know.

Hence after a complete unit change in 2011 I now want to use a different repairer this time and AE Teesside are the official Eberspacher folks hereabouts. I note most Eberspacher folk on the internet are AE fracnhisees and I'm nervous ... it's my £560 this time.

Problem that has Now arisen

We visited family over Xmas and the heater ran continuously with mains electricity plugged in [13.7v onto battery]. Everything worked beautifully.

We relocated the van for over night New Year Eve and decided not to plug in: however after a half hour driving, we then got no ignition on the Eberspacher - just white diesel smoke.

Thinking I might have a Low Voltage issue, I plugged in and tried again but still got no ignition - though again we had plenty of diesel smoke from the heater exhaust - but no ignition.

On return home, I plugged in checked 13.7v across recharging terminals of battery and tried starting the Eberspacher. There was a good purge flow, but again just diesel smoke and no ignition.

Any and all advice and comment particularly on this from a good service repairer would be most welcome indeed.

Another thought is: - Has anyone had a gas heater fitted in some way to replace the Eberspacher as it seems a pretty unreliable heating system albeit I like the concept of burning diesel.

Many thanks and may the New Year bring each of you what you most hope and pray for.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Ike,

why not give Lawrence Mortimer of Leisuretech Northeast a call:

http://www.leisuretechnortheast.com/

Whilst he may not be an Eberspacher official service tech, he is a superb technician and has fixed many things for me. His premises are on the Preston Farm Business Park (Car city!) between Stockton and Yarm. He will also come out to you too.

Colin

PS - Happy New Year!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What model is your Eberspacher?

Those guys have an Eberspacher Hydronic of mine which went in for repair ages ago, we carried a spare. We since changed the van and don't need it any more. They never contacted me to say it was ready for collection and I forgot about it. If it will replace yours, you can have it, Alan.


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Daedalas, white smoke / no ignition isn't voltage related if it has worked previously confirming cable size to be correct (2.5mm2 by the way). It's usually caused by a blocked air intake under the van (2 pipes one plastic (intake) and one flexi stainless) or a hot spot on the glow pin. Easy to replace yourself if you're handy. One other thing to check is it will smoke if the fuel delivery is insufficient. Park on dry concrete and run it. While the pump is ticking check for diesel dripping anywhere between the tank and heater. Be aware that if it sees too many attempted but failed starts the Ecu will lock out and you will then need a dealer to unlock it unless you have the more sophisticated timer type controller....best of luck..John. Air intake = 1st check.. :wink:


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Morning All

Getting so much help and guidance so quickly really is a hallmark of this wonderful List: thank you all so much.

To: <readyforoff> I am most grateful for the DIY information: a few years ago I would have set to and followed your guidance: alas the struggle to get underneath and work over my head these days would give my GP and cardiologist would have a fit if I even tried now ... but it is still very good to know the sort of detail of what to look for that you have offered me.

To: <erneboy> Yours is a very kind offer indeed but alas, as I mentioned above I just couldn't hack it myself. In addition my Eberspacher is the single-task D2 Airtronic so I wouldn't be able to do a straight swap over anyway. But please accept a very big thank-you for a very kind offer.

To: <camallison> Thank you very much Colin for the recommendation of Lawrence Mortimer <leisuretechnortheast> as a very good and reliable Tech. He is not far away and I shall start there and see how things go. It is wonderful to know he has given you good service.

I'll let you all know how I get on, but I am looking ahead with confidence now I have a much better idea of what what others would look for and for a good service reliable Tech to do the job.


----------

